# OCS / Domestic / Gaggia, Saeco and More



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to SGS Ltd the repair centre for espresso coffee machines

Here at SGS we provide an extensive range of services from repairing your machine to supplying spares, accessories and aftercare for all of our past, present and future customers. We have a wealth of spares and technical expertise within our company that we wish to share with you and we are eternally expanding our services to provide you with anything you may require.

Our domestic coffee machine service centre is based in South East London and are always pleased to welcome any problems you may be having with your espresso coffee machine, which ever shape, size or colour.

By far, the biggest cause of all coffee machine non-cooperation is Lime Scale. To keep your machine working and dispensing coffee as it should, it needs continuous maintenance and TLC to prolong its life so it is always able to bestow a deliciously rich flavored coffee for you.

After all it's what's in the cup that matters and getting it there requires a well maintained machine&#8230;&#8230; whatever the brand.

For repairs of any espresso coffee machine please call 0845 862 1856 or visit http://www.sgsltd.uk.com .


----------

